# What is this Microgramma



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just ordered this Microgramma from BJ but it arrived DOA. They have another one on the way. It is beautiful but I don't know what it is. They just call it Microgramma sp. It was very expensive!

Can anyone ID?

Microgramma species: Black Jungle Terrarium Supply

I'm loving these rare ferms almost as much as my frogs these days!

Bill


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

i have no idea what it is, but i have considered ordering a few cuttings for myself..

beautiful plant!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I have seen this called Microgramma vaccinifolium or vaccinifolia. It is sometimes labeled as M lycopodioides, but I don't think that is correct.

This one does pretty well in tanks, slow growing though.

Mike


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hahaha! Rarity! Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> Hahaha! Rarity! Hahahahahaha!!


I must agree with you there


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

This usually means it's undescribed, but I trust the guys above. You could always just ask them as they'll know the source and possibly more information.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think this is vaccinifolia. I recently purchased a correctly id'd vaccinifolia from Charles Alford










While it looks superficially different I suspect it may be cultural. Regardless of which species the plant is, it's not rare since I know I have sold and given away 100's of cuttings. In my experience it grows quickly and loves terrariums. It's most likely the easiest Microgramma to grow.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Microgramma vaccinifolia?
I believe Harry's ID is correct. I found this pic on Dendro.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I wouldn't put too much stock in that picture and id since it's my picture and my id. I have been known to be wrong many times.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I feel bad for all you who shelled out that much money for a cutting. There was a lady on ebay a year ago who was selling 4" pots of the stuff! Wow...


----------

